# Yamaha 150 4 stroke starting problems



## Boostin350 (Aug 29, 2013)

I have twin 2006 150 4 strokes. The port motor fires up immediately every time. My problem is on the starboard motor, I turn the key and nothing happens (all gauges working). After a few turns and about thirty seconds it will finally turn and crank right up. When I say nothing happens, the motor doesn't click or anything. Also, I never mess with the throttle position ruling out the neutral position sensor. 

Has anyone had these type of problems.

Possibilities: ignition switch going out, starter relay 

Any help would be great

Thanks everyone


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*Gotta be...*

some kind of solenoid or relay issue...


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Try having someone bang on the starter with something when trying to crank. That would lead you to the starter. 
Elimination .
I had a boat with I was younger that for a month or two the only way to get it to crank was to bang on the starter. Turned out the starter was going bad. 
That was a two stroke motor though. I figure a 4!would be the same way if the starter were to start to shit out. Worth a try.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Check to make sure that engine is hooked to a good battery. Assume that you have a battery switch and have tried the selector switch in all.

Check your positive and ground on the affected motor and at the battery. Clean the terminals and posts. If not fixed swap starters and see if the starter issue transfers to the other motor. 

If swapping the starters does not change anything start thinking that your positive and or negative cables running from the starter directly to the battery may be bad. I run twin 2006 f115s and that was my issue. I figured it out by using jumper cables to jump straight from the battery to the posts on the starter. I did that and the starter turned over perfect with a jump this was after all the other troubleshooting above. The negative cable was corroded inside and hard to see.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Try swapping the key switch connectors behind the dash, report the results.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes, you could have a connection issue also.
I've had that issue several times. I would take the battery loose and scrub terminals and connection with a wire brush and screw trig held back on. 
When my would do that, my other motor would crank right up, and one motor would do nothing and then make a few clicking sounds .


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Yep, hit that starter with something hard and you just bought a $700 starter.


----------

